# Overnighting at Rosslare and Pembroke.



## Zebedee

Hi all

Can anyone help with recommendations or suggestions please.

We shall need either a "wild spot" or campsite overnight when we get off the ferry at Rosslare. We dock at 6.15pm so time to drive a little way.

The return will be more awkward as we dock in Pembroke at 12.45am. Is there anywhere on or near the docks to get a few hours rest?

Any help much appreciated, and thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## 107088

dunno nuffink about it, but,



bump


----------



## Zebedee

bandaid said:


> dunno nuffink about it, but,
> bump


Thanks Bandy

Daft time to post it really - Bank Holiday weekend.  :roll:

Maybe I'll re-post it in a couple of days if no response.

Cheers


----------



## moblee

Hello dave.

Tokkalosh should be able to help you,give her a PM i'm sure she wouldn't mind.


----------



## 107088

Oh, I forgot that.....senility is setting in faster than I thought.


----------



## Zebedee

moblee said:


> Hello dave.
> 
> Tokkalosh should be able to help you,give her a PM i'm sure she wouldn't mind.


Have done.

Thanks Phil


----------



## 96088

What direction are you looking to head in when you get to Rosslare?

Last time we were there we used this overpriced site* about half an hour from the dock

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2330

* Note, I consider the majority of sites to be overpriced in Ireland

On your way back there is a car park on the Parrog just after you get off the ferry next to the ocean lab, given the lateness of your crossing I doubt you will be the only van parked up there :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Oldskool  

That's very helpful. Will look into both suggestions.

Regards

_(Edit) Have had a look on Google Earth (should have thought of it sooner) and there appear to be two or three large parking areas very close to the port at Fishguard.

We will arrive with time to spare so we can ask permission to park overnight on our return.

Thanks again_


----------



## torrhead

It was possible to park directly behind the terminal, not sure if this is still the case, you could check on arrival and then decide.This is the nearset one if stuck.- 
St. Margarets Beach Caravan and Camping Park
Our Lady's Island, Rosslare, Wexford
Tel: 053 31169
Email: [email protected]

St. Margarets is closest caravan park to Rosslare Ferry Port (just 15 minutes drive). Located in a rural area of natural beauty, near a safe sandy beach, which forms part of the Wexford Coastal path, perfect for long relaxing walks. St. Margarets is an attractive, quiet family run park, ideal as a base to explore the sunny South East, or as an overnight stop to or from the ferry.
Directions: St. Margarets is located just 15 minutes from Rosslare port. When leaving the ferry continue along the N25 past Kilrane for approx, 4km, when you approach the next village Tagoat turn left, direction Lady's Island/Carne Beach Broadway, continue for 2.5km pass Butlers Bar on the left, take the next turn to the left and continue down that road for 2km. We are signposted from the N25


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Torrhead

That's brilliant. We shall have our dog with us so a coastal walk or two will be very enjoyable.

I think we shall spend a couple of nights with you anyway, and depending on the weather and local advice (from yourselves I guess) we may well use it as a base for a bit of exploring.

This will be our first time in Ireland, so it's all new and there's everything to see. We shall bring our bikes, but with the dog in tow we shall be happy to do quite a bit of walking.

Thanks again


----------



## Spacerunner

_On your way back there is a car park on the Parrog just after you get off the ferry next to the ocean lab, given the lateness of your crossing I doubt you will be the only van parked up there_

This sounds just like the ferry port at Goodwick! Coincidence, or what?


----------



## cleo

Is it Pembroke Dock or Fishguard you're looking at? The Parrog is at Goodwick (next to Fishguard). 
If your crossing is to & from Pembroke Dock there's a little car park next to the Asda fuel station on your way out of town (in front of a kiddies play area, before the height restriction barriers - if your not too big?). I've seen MH's and the odd artic parked up there.


----------



## Zebedee

cleo said:


> Is it Pembroke Dock or Fishguard you're looking at? The Parrog is at Goodwick (next to Fishguard).
> If your crossing is to & from Pembroke Dock there's a little car park next to the Asda fuel station on your way out of town (in front of a kiddies play area, before the height restriction barriers - if your not too big?). I've seen MH's and the odd artic parked up there.


Bugger! More research needed - like I should read the booking form a bit more carefully.   

It's Pembroke. Thanks Cleo, back to Google Earth to look for the Asda fuel station. The van is only 18' 6", so should be OK.

Thanks again - we nearly turned up at the wrong port. :roll: :roll:


----------



## CaGreg

Dave,
Do you have approx date of arrival and a plan for which direction you will be travelling i.e. to the south and west or up the east coast and across that way?

Let me know of any plans you have loosely made and maybe we can meet up.
Weather stunning here at the moment. dry sunny warm (typical Irish weather really!! :lol: 

Ca


----------



## Zebedee

CaGreg said:


> Dave,
> Do you have approx date of arrival and a plan for which direction you will be travelling i.e. to the south and west or up the east coast and across that way?
> 
> Let me know of any plans you have loosely made and maybe we can meet up.
> Weather stunning here at the moment. dry sunny warm (typical Irish weather really!! :lol:
> 
> Ca


That would be something to look forward to.

Will PM you later on.

Thanks


----------



## Stapeler

Kilmore Quay is a nice little fishing village about 10miles from Roslare ferry terminal which is popular for wild camping. Nice views and has resturant and shops.
hook light house co/wexford gets a mention as a wild camping spot which is probably a bit closer.


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks everybody.

I think we are fixed up now for the fist night off the ferry in both directions. That's the only bit of the holiday that worries me at all - stupid I know, and quite illogical but I can't help it.

*Please keep the suggestions coming however, as we know NOTHING, and every hint is welcome new information.*

Thanks again


----------



## jackc

Hi We live just 20km from Rosslare, I work in that area also. You can park overnight at terminal, just look for other campers or truck without trailers. However I would recommend that you head over to Kilmore quay, always vans wild parked looking towards the saltee islands, food/drink: chipper or resuturant/hotel/ Kehoes pub excellent seafood in the village, watch the fishermen/divers plenty of activity. Camp there with family often. In Pembroke we just park just before park for queue for ship, its a dead end road to your left.
Both very safe areas. Why pay for overnight when you don't need to!
P.M. me if you require any further info


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Jack

That's really helpful advice. Nothing to beat first hand experience and local knowledge.   

I think we shall use campsites mostly, but with a bit of wild camping at times. The bashing taken by the Euro recently has done the paltry pension no favours. I don't intend to be paranoid about spending a few quid to the extent of spoiling the holiday, but it will help if we can save a bit here and there. :wink: 

Cheers


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Dave

If we knew which direction you intend to take we might be able to help more. 

Aido


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: post subject*



aido said:


> Dave
> 
> If we knew which direction you intend to take we might be able to help more.
> 
> Aido


Not absolutely sure myself Aido.

I expect it will be along the south coast, up the west coast a bit and round the Ring of Kerry, then back to Rosslare - but not sure which route to take for the return.

Cheers


----------



## CaGreg

When is all this happening Dave??

we can't have you running loose all over Ireland without some vetting first!!

Need to inform the authorities to be on the lookout!!!

Ca


----------



## navman

torrhead said:


> It was possible to park directly behind the terminal, not sure if this is still the case, you could check on arrival and then decide.This is the nearset one if stuck.-
> St. Margarets Beach Caravan and Camping Park
> Our Lady's Island, Rosslare, Wexford
> Tel: 053 31169
> Email: [email protected]
> 
> St. Margarets is closest caravan park to Rosslare Ferry Port (just 15 minutes drive). Located in a rural area of natural beauty, near a safe sandy beach, which forms part of the Wexford Coastal path, perfect for long relaxing walks. St. Margarets is an attractive, quiet family run park, ideal as a base to explore the sunny South East, or as an overnight stop to or from the ferry.
> Directions: St. Margarets is located just 15 minutes from Rosslare port. When leaving the ferry continue along the N25 past Kilrane for approx, 4km, when you approach the next village Tagoat turn left, direction Lady's Island/Carne Beach Broadway, continue for 2.5km pass Butlers Bar on the left, take the next turn to the left and continue down that road for 2km. We are signposted from the N25


I have used this site.... Nice little site

HTH


----------



## Nora+Neil

Zebedee
Just home from Cork, besure and stay in Blarney, campsite lovely and clean. Bus just down the road to Cork city. 
€20 for 2 Adults,without elec, plenty of hot water and showers free.

Do the Ring of Kerry[anticlock ways] some lovely campsite on ring.

Doolin in Clare {2 Campsites} and you can get ferry to Aran islands.
If you want no for campsites. Just ask.


----------



## navman

Nora+Neil said:


> Zebedee
> Just home from Cork, besure and stay in Blarney, campsite lovely and clean. Bus just down the road to Cork city.
> €20 for 2 Adults,without elec, plenty of hot water and showers free.
> 
> Do the Ring of Kerry[anticlock ways] some lovely campsite on ring.
> 
> Doolin in Clare {2 Campsites} and you can get ferry to Aran islands.
> If you want no for campsites. Just ask.


Agree with the Blarney site... really clean. If you stay at Doolin the Arans are a Must.... we even saw a couple of dolphins on the way back....took our bikes on the ferry made it easy to get around the larger island


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks again boys and girls

Lots of great tips coming in for us, and for anyone else thinking of a similar trip. Great forum this, isn't it!!

Good tip about taking the bikes to the Arans Bob. Unfortunately (or not?) we shall have the dog with us, so shall not want to leave her for too long. I wonder if I should get a trailer to tow her behind the bike??

Hmmmmm. Lookout Mr Google, here I come!! More expense looming!!

Cheers all.


----------



## StAubyns

Dave

This sounds as good as Scotland's Whisky Trail. 

Now how do you get to Jameson's and Bushmills? 

Don't tell me its not on the itinerary?


   

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee

StAubyns said:


> Dave
> 
> This sounds as good as Scotland's Whisky Trail.
> 
> Now how do you get to Jameson's and Bushmills?
> 
> Don't tell me its not on the itinerary?
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff


Yet another brilliant suggestion.

As I said, excellent forum this!!


----------



## StAubyns

Dave

How much does the ferry cost?


Geoff


----------



## Nora+Neil

Jameson in Middleton in Cork is a must about 1 hour tour €10 with a glass of whiskey at the end.
Drive in to carpark plenty of space. Lovely old fashion shops.


----------



## StAubyns

I think I will stick to Scotland, either free or £2 max :lol: :lol: 

Anyway, the whisk(e)y is better (allegedly)

   

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee

StAubyns said:


> Dave
> 
> How much does the ferry cost?
> 
> Geoff


£187 return

Ouch!!!!


----------



## StAubyns

Thats cheaper than the southern whisky trail hopscotch - £233!!!!

< 8mtr motorhome £187 + £23 per passenger

Stop moaning - (i was going to say whingeing but I can't spell it)    

Geoff


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Stop moaning - (i was going to say whingeing but I can't spell it)

Geoff.

It

Aido


----------



## StAubyns

Aido

If thats the Irish sense of humour, I'll see you next year!!

But whilst your whiskey is very good, I (still) prefer it without the (e)  


Geoff


----------



## Nora+Neil

Zebedee

Was in Aran Island today. We went from Rossaveal.

The Doolin ferry docked before us. So I went and ask them if you can take dogs, No problem. Have her on a lead. Load of dogs there.

We had a beautiful day. Sunshine, and don't I know it back of neck roasting.

We went on Horse and trap. €20 per person.3 people travelled.
He was with us from 11.30am till 3.30pm. Price goes up in the summer. If you are interested ask for Pat Joe Joyce. He had all the history of Aran.
A fine day is needed.


----------



## Zebedee

Thanks Nora and Neil.

That's great - we'll just hope for a nice day, and not one of those Irish showers that sometimes last for a week!!   

Cheers


----------



## xploreit

*Overnight in Pembroke Dock*

If you head for Pembroke Haven Yacht Club, next to Kelpie's Chandlery, there is a car pek there. We stayed there a few year's ago.


----------



## cleo

cleo said:


> If your crossing is to & from Pembroke Dock there's a little car park next to the Asda fuel station on your way out of town (in front of a kiddies play area, before the height restriction barriers - if your not too big?). I've seen MH's and the odd artic parked up there.


UPDATE:

Another set of height barriers just installed stopping anything over 6'6" entering the kiddies area..... sorry folks. (there's never been any problems with the 'other' kind of travellers that I'm aware of and I pass that carpark twice a day so they obviously have targetted MHs) :x


----------

